# Saan ka pupunta?



## Change1031

Another thing I want to follow up is the phrase "Saan ka pupunta?" Just wondering why it is in the contemplated aspect and not incomplete aspect. Since "Saan ka pupunta" means "where will you go?" As opposed to "Saan ka pumupunta" for "where are you going" to describe an action started, but not yet finished.


----------



## DotterKat

I'm sorry but I don't understand. You have already answered your own question.


Change1031 said:


> Another thing I want to follow up is the phrase "Saan ka pupunta?" Just wondering why it is in the _contemplated aspect_ and not incomplete aspect. Since "_*Saan ka pupunta*_" means "_where will you go__?_" _(a contemplated action)_  As opposed to "_*Saan ka pumupunta*_" for "_where are you going_" _to describe an action started, but not yet finished_. _(an action that is not yet complete)_



You may be thinking of _pumupunta_ as the habitual present tense.
Also, there is the prefix _pa-_ (papunta, paalis, etc.) that indicates an action that is just about to begin, or had just started before another past action (past perfect tense in English).


----------



## Change1031

Sorry,

I meant, it was a followup in one of the correction you did on my practice dialogue.

In the dialogue, I wrote "Saan ka pumupunta?" in the conservation, but you correct it as "Saan ka pupunta?" I am just wondering why you made the change, if it meant to be in incomplete aspect.


----------



## DotterKat

Understood.
When people use _pumupunta_, it is usually meant as the habitual present tense. Grammatically, it should be the equivalent of the _present progressive tense _(Where are you going?) but it simply is not normally used as such. A brief moment of clarification might be needed to explain what is actually being asked if you say Saan ka pumupunta?

Saan ka pumupunta? _Where do you go? Where do you usually go? Where do you habitually / normally go?
_
Saan ka pumupunta tuwing Linggo? Pumupunta ako sa simbahan tuwing Linggo.
Saan ka pumupunta para magpagupit ng buhok? Pumupunta ako kay Aling Tonyang kada ikalawang linggo.
Saan ka pumupunta kapag wala kang trabaho? Pumupunta ako sa Luneta kapag may libreng oras ako.

Saan ka papunta? Where are you headed (right now, this very moment, imminently)?
Saan ka pupunta? Where are you going?

Saan ka papunta? Papunta ako sa simbahan. Nagmamadali ako kasi ayokong ma-late, kaya mamaya na lang tayo magusap.
Saan ka pupunta? Pupunta ako sa tindahan para bumili ng itlog, pero pwede muna tayong magusap kung gusto mo.


----------



## Change1031

I haven't learn *papunta*, yet. For now, what is the differences between *papunta* and *pupunta*? What kind of verb conjugation is *papunta*?


----------



## DotterKat

Pupunta is the actor-focus, contemplated aspect of punta.

1) Pupunta ako sa tindahan. _I will go to the store_.

Papunta is more complicated. There will be varying opinions, but it all depends on context.

2) Papunta ako sa tindahan. _I am headed / am going / just about to go / just started to go._

Some would consider #2 as actor-focus, incomplete aspect (the person had already started to go to the store but is not there yet) or contemplated aspect (the person is just about to leave for the store).
It could even be read as a directional-focus sentence (because of the directional marker _sa tindahan_). If the sentence were simply _Papunta na ako_ (I am already going / I am already in the process of going), it would be more clearly an actor-focus verb.
It could even be used in a past perfect tense sentence. _Papunta na ako sa tindahan nang kumililing ang telepeno_.
However, some linguists would consider #2 papunta as an adjective (i.e. verb used as an adjective). In this case, the pa- prefix indicates an _incipient or imminent activity_.

_Pauwi_ na ako nang magkita kami ni Dave.
_Palubog_ na ang araw nang umuwi ako.
_Pababa_ na ako ng jeep nang maalala ko ang bag ko.
_Paupo_ na ako sa silya nang mapansin kong madumi pala ito.

Note that pa- is also used to form verb-based _intermittent activity adjectives_ and _manner adjectives_.


----------



## Change1031

Papunta seems like an advance grammar, so I'll just write down your explanation and keep it aside. It's getting a little complicated lol. 

Thanks for the explanation though!


----------



## mataripis

Simpler form omits punta. Punta is a loan word from Spanish.as a Tagalog speaker of rural areas, the more accepted form is pasaan ka or San ang lakad mo? Older form has word paroon/paroroon which is exact Tagalog for verb Go.


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> Papunta seems like an advance grammar, so I'll just write down your explanation and keep it aside. It's getting a little complicated lol.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation though!


_Papunta_ is very colloquial.
Forget the complicated explanations and remember this: the prefix _*pa-* _is very commonly used to give a sense of _something about to happen (something imminent, about to happen) or in fact has just started to happen_. This use for _pa-_ is very commonly used.

Padating - about to arrive / arriving now
Paalis - about to leave / leaving now
Patulog -  about to sleep / just started to fall asleep
Pagising - about to wake up / just waking up now
Patapos - about to end / ending just now
Paumpisa - about to start / starting just now


----------



## Change1031

Does that mean *Paalis ako* is the same as *Aalis na ako*? Or *Papunta ako sa tindahan* is similar to *Pupunta na ako sa tindahan*?


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> Does that mean *Paalis ako* is the same as *Aalis na ako*? Or *Papunta ako sa tindahan* is similar to *Pupunta na ako sa tindahan*?


_Paalis na ako_ implies a greater degree of imminence or urgency than _Aalis na ako_. 

Aalis na ako (I am leaving --- _"I am getting up from the the chair, gathering my things, searching for my car key, making sure that all the windows are shut and am headed for the door_).
Paalis na ako (I am already leaving / I am just about to leave --- "_I've opened the door and am about to step outside_").

Similar case with papunta ("_I am already walking towards the store_") and pupunta ("_I will go to the store, maybe in a couple of hours_"). Even when you add na (already) to pupunta (pupunta na --- "will already go") it still does not imply the same sense of imminence or urgency as papunta ("_I am already on my way to the store"_).


----------



## Change1031

Does _Papunta na ako _expresses a different degree of imminence or urgency compare to _Papunta ako_? Because, based on what I remember from your explanation in the other post about na after a verb, there is a different between _Pupunta ako_ and _Pupunta na ako_.

Using your "going to the store" as an example:

*Pupunta ako sa tindahan.*
*Pupunta na ako sa tindahan.
Papunta ako sa tindahan.
Papunta na ako sa tindahan*


----------



## DotterKat

The adverb _*na*_ does add a nuance of greater urgency or ongoing activity. In ascending degree of urgency:

Pupunta ako sa tindahan. I will go to the store (at some unspecified future time).
Papunta ako sa tindahan. I am going / headed to the store (imminently).
Papunta na ako sa tindahan. I am already going / am already headed to the store (right now).

Of course, one can also say Pupunta na ako sa tindahan. I would say that that may be read as equally imminent as Papunta ako sa tindahan. Ultimately, the context and delivery of the line would indicate which one is more imminent or urgent.


----------

